# Do you think Biblical descriptions of angels and demons are about aliens?



## AsianTrumpSupporter

It makes sense to me that descriptions of angels and demons were how ancient people described and made sense out of being visited by angels and/or demons. I'd consider myself a deist for most parts. I was raised Christian, but I stopped going to church at a young age. I've still always believed or wanted to believe in a higher power. 

I don't claim to know or be able to prove the existence of God or aliens, but I always find both subjects interesting. I loved Coast to Coast when Art Bell was the host.

Anyway, Alex Jones appeared on Joe Rogan's podcast yesterday, and he brought up Ezekiel and how Ezekiel was basically visited by aliens. I found this on YouTube, and I thought it was pretty neat.


----------



## fncceo

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> *Do you think Biblical descriptions of angels and demons are about aliens? *



No


----------



## Penelope

No they were just as fascinated by the heavens as we are, As above to below.  That is why God are named after planets and Saints and Jesus are basked in sun rays with a halo.

Remember when Moses was on the mountain and he could not look at Gods face , only the back side of him, he was thinking God was the sun.



> EX:21 And the Lord said, “Behold, there is a place by me where you shall stand on the rock, 22 and while my glory passes by I will put you in a cleft of the rock, and I will cover you with my hand until I have passed by. 23 Then I will take away my hand, and you shall see my back, but my face shall not be seen.”



Then Moses comes down from the mountain and his face is glowing so much he has to wear a veil.

So no I do not believe in aliens came to earth in the past (but its possible there is life out there,  if there is life here,  why is there not life in another place) but I do not believe Ezekiel saw any aliens., but I'm sure there are angels (good) and demons (bad) among us.


----------



## fncceo

Penelope said:


> That is why God are named after planets



Actually, the planets were named for the gods.  The Babylonians named them for the gods in their pantheon, Marduk, Isis, Ninurta, Nabu, and Nergal.

Religion predates astronomy by centuries.


----------



## BULLDOG

fncceo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why God are named after planets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the planets were named for the gods.  The Babylonians named them for the gods in their pantheon, Marduk, Isis, Ninurta, Nabu, and Nergal.
> 
> Religion predates astronomy by centuries.
Click to expand...


I didn't know your anus was a god.


----------



## TNHarley

It seems just as possible as a genocidal, jealous tyrant being the most intelligent thing in the universe


----------



## fncceo

BULLDOG said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why God are named after planets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the planets were named for the gods.  The Babylonians named them for the gods in their pantheon, Marduk, Isis, Ninurta, Nabu, and Nergal.
> 
> Religion predates astronomy by centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know your anus was a god.
Click to expand...


You've never seen it ... it's magnificent.


----------



## Likkmee

Define alien.
Supposedly of another planet. My thoughts are other dimensions.
Cruising from Jupiter(not FL) to here or maybe from a place so far the Hubble cant even see it is mechanically stupid(at this point) Now another dimension our chimp brains can't see nor comprehend is another possibility I think is more reasonable.Like the sky opening and Jesus rising to the heavens. Unreasonable. A hole into another dimension is far more conceivable.
C'mon. The people who recorded those old happenings were still beating barley with rocks.
"I saw a vision. He opened the book of life.Those whos names were not...."
Nigga you telling me someone has a book with all records of the activities of 10 BILLION plus people ?

How about a sort of Lap-book? We have that technology even now. Even those faggots at google could dig and quickly release the ip addys of everone who has jerked off to a Stormy Daniels vid in the last 18 months.
Amazon can send out the names of all those who bought a pink double D cell fuzzy buzzer in the last 10 years.. You think the Creator of *all* is surpassed by this lil handful of arrogant zillionaire Joo boiz ?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

BULLDOG said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why God are named after planets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the planets were named for the gods.  The Babylonians named them for the gods in their pantheon, Marduk, Isis, Ninurta, Nabu, and Nergal.
> 
> Religion predates astronomy by centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know your anus was a god.
Click to expand...


Funny how PC has changed the pronunciation from YER ANUS to URINE-US.  Let's not have any fun, now.


----------



## MisterBeale

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> It makes sense to me that descriptions of angels and demons were how ancient people described and made sense out of being visited by angels and/or demons. I'd consider myself a deist for most parts. I was raised Christian, but I stopped going to church at a young age. I've still always believed or wanted to believe in a higher power.
> 
> I don't claim to know or be able to prove the existence of God or aliens, but I always find both subjects interesting. I loved Coast to Coast when Art Bell was the host.
> 
> Anyway, Alex Jones appeared on Joe Rogan's podcast yesterday, and he brought up Ezekiel and how Ezekiel was basically visited by aliens. I found this on YouTube, and I thought it was pretty neat.







Earth's Moon is a Hollow Space Station: the Evidence | Humans Are Free


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

BULLDOG said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why God are named after planets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the planets were named for the gods.  The Babylonians named them for the gods in their pantheon, Marduk, Isis, Ninurta, Nabu, and Nergal.
> 
> Religion predates astronomy by centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know your anus was a god.
Click to expand...


In the Montrose Neighborhood Uranus is very Popular and some worship it like a god...


----------



## fncceo

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why God are named after planets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the planets were named for the gods.  The Babylonians named them for the gods in their pantheon, Marduk, Isis, Ninurta, Nabu, and Nergal.
> 
> Religion predates astronomy by centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know your anus was a god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how PC has changed the pronunciation from YER ANUS to URINE-US.  Let's not have any fun, now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

If you are some Alien Race flying through space and came across our planet on the outer rim of the Universe,  do you stop by and visit while messing with the minds of the primitive being or do you just keep on trucking to a better spot?

I am a firm believer if Alien have and will visit it will because of our resources like water and uranium and not because we are so fascinating...

Or

We were a pet that our master got tired of and because of our destructive nature we were sent here because we are like roaches...


----------



## fncceo

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> If you are some Alien Race flying through space and came across our planet on the outer rim of the Universe,  do you stop by and visit while messing with the minds of the primitive being or do you just keep on trucking to a better spot?
> 
> I am a firm believer if Alien have and will visit it will because of our resources like water and uranium and not because we are so fascinating...
> 
> Or
> 
> We were a per that our master got tired of and because of our destructive nature we were sent here because we are like roaches...



There is so much water ice in our local solar system and don't even need to climb in and out of the gravity well of Earth to get to it.


----------



## Likkmee

MisterBeale said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense to me that descriptions of angels and demons were how ancient people described and made sense out of being visited by angels and/or demons. I'd consider myself a deist for most parts. I was raised Christian, but I stopped going to church at a young age. I've still always believed or wanted to believe in a higher power.
> 
> I don't claim to know or be able to prove the existence of God or aliens, but I always find both subjects interesting. I loved Coast to Coast when Art Bell was the host.
> 
> Anyway, Alex Jones appeared on Joe Rogan's podcast yesterday, and he brought up Ezekiel and how Ezekiel was basically visited by aliens. I found this on YouTube, and I thought it was pretty neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earth's Moon is a Hollow Space Station: the Evidence | Humans Are Free
Click to expand...

Were that the case The Great Satan would have gone back, nuked it and stolen anything of value( aka delivered them freedom and democracy---'mercan style)


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

fncceo said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are some Alien Race flying through space and came across our planet on the outer rim of the Universe,  do you stop by and visit while messing with the minds of the primitive being or do you just keep on trucking to a better spot?
> 
> I am a firm believer if Alien have and will visit it will because of our resources like water and uranium and not because we are so fascinating...
> 
> Or
> 
> We were a per that our master got tired of and because of our destructive nature we were sent here because we are like roaches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is so much water ice in our local solar system and don't even need to climb in and out of the gravity well of Earth to get to it.
Click to expand...


Actually you are correct and if Earth has uranium then why wouldn't Mars or the moons of Jupiter or Saturn?

So why would any Alien race want to visit a primitive being still stuck on this rock thinking it is special?


----------



## fncceo

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are some Alien Race flying through space and came across our planet on the outer rim of the Universe,  do you stop by and visit while messing with the minds of the primitive being or do you just keep on trucking to a better spot?
> 
> I am a firm believer if Alien have and will visit it will because of our resources like water and uranium and not because we are so fascinating...
> 
> Or
> 
> We were a per that our master got tired of and because of our destructive nature we were sent here because we are like roaches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is so much water ice in our local solar system and don't even need to climb in and out of the gravity well of Earth to get to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you are correct and if Earth has uranium then why wouldn't Mars or the moons of Jupiter or Saturn?
> 
> So why would any Alien race want to visit a primitive being still stuck on this rock thinking it is special?
Click to expand...


The Moon has a rich supply of Helium 3, an isotope of Helium perfect for nuclear fusion.  Much more than on Earth.  Even more in the atmospheres of gas giants.

Let's face it, Earth is one of the poorest neighborhoods in the Solar System as far as resources go.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

fncceo said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are some Alien Race flying through space and came across our planet on the outer rim of the Universe,  do you stop by and visit while messing with the minds of the primitive being or do you just keep on trucking to a better spot?
> 
> I am a firm believer if Alien have and will visit it will because of our resources like water and uranium and not because we are so fascinating...
> 
> Or
> 
> We were a per that our master got tired of and because of our destructive nature we were sent here because we are like roaches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is so much water ice in our local solar system and don't even need to climb in and out of the gravity well of Earth to get to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you are correct and if Earth has uranium then why wouldn't Mars or the moons of Jupiter or Saturn?
> 
> So why would any Alien race want to visit a primitive being still stuck on this rock thinking it is special?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Moon has a rich supply of Helium 3, an isotope of Helium perfect for nuclear fusion.  Much more than on Earth.  Even more in the atmospheres of gas giants.
> 
> Let's face it, Earth is one of the poorest neighborhoods in the Solar System as far as resources go.
Click to expand...


Are you saying we're the ghetto neighborhood that Alien would strive to stay away from and only junkies would go to!?!

I agree...


----------



## MisterBeale

Someday, we will find that genetically engineering other lifeforms to do jobs that we don't want to is more efficient that creating computers and robots.

Then our purpose will be self explanatory.

. . . if we are allowed to get that far.


----------



## MisterBeale

Likkmee said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense to me that descriptions of angels and demons were how ancient people described and made sense out of being visited by angels and/or demons. I'd consider myself a deist for most parts. I was raised Christian, but I stopped going to church at a young age. I've still always believed or wanted to believe in a higher power.
> 
> I don't claim to know or be able to prove the existence of God or aliens, but I always find both subjects interesting. I loved Coast to Coast when Art Bell was the host.
> 
> Anyway, Alex Jones appeared on Joe Rogan's podcast yesterday, and he brought up Ezekiel and how Ezekiel was basically visited by aliens. I found this on YouTube, and I thought it was pretty neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earth's Moon is a Hollow Space Station: the Evidence | Humans Are Free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were that the case The Great Satan would have gone back, nuked it and stolen anything of value( aka delivered them freedom and democracy---'mercan style)
Click to expand...



Obviously you didn't read that whole thing.

Either that you didn't understand the implications of what it was saying.


----------



## BULLDOG

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why God are named after planets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the planets were named for the gods.  The Babylonians named them for the gods in their pantheon, Marduk, Isis, Ninurta, Nabu, and Nergal.
> 
> Religion predates astronomy by centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know your anus was a god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Montrose Neighborhood Uranus is very Popular and some worship it like a god...
Click to expand...


I haven't been through Montrose for a while. Is that a new club?


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

Likkmee said:


> Define alien.
> Supposedly of another planet. My thoughts are other dimensions.
> Cruising from Jupiter(not FL) to here or maybe from a place so far the Hubble cant even see it is mechanically stupid(at this point) Now another dimension our chimp brains can't see nor comprehend is another possibility I think is more reasonable.Like the sky opening and Jesus rising to the heavens. Unreasonable. A hole into another dimension is far more conceivable.
> C'mon. The people who recorded those old happenings were still beating barley with rocks.
> "I saw a vision. He opened the book of life.Those whos names were not...."
> Nigga you telling me someone has a book with all records of the activities of 10 BILLION plus people ?
> 
> How about a sort of Lap-book? We have that technology even now. Even those faggots at google could dig and quickly release the ip addys of everone who has jerked off to a Stormy Daniels vid in the last 18 months.
> Amazon can send out the names of all those who bought a pink double D cell fuzzy buzzer in the last 10 years.. You think the Creator of *all* is surpassed by this lil handful of arrogant zillionaire Joo boiz ?



I would say alien is anything not of this world as Alex Jones said on JRE. Thus, it could include interdimensional beings. 

I’d even say anything not of this timeline or the present day. So time travelers could be included.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

Another interesting video related to the "DMT elves" mentioned in the Alex Jones episode of Joe Rogan Experience:


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

Also related:


----------

